# Dead swan mount



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't see one like this everyday.

Enjoy,

SD


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

where is the blood at


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

thats interesting definatly unique


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_oh now thats cool_!

:shock: ...how much was the panel?


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I really like that. I want a pair of mallards done like that.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, What did you do Jeff, go to RC Willey, buy a table and cut the legs off? :shock: 

Nice presentation. Man those juvies mount up nice and smooth don't they! If most folks knew just how smooth and nice a Juvenal swan mounted up a lot more people would have them done. 

Strong work my friend.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Like the Idea, great job SD.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Though not my favorite style of mount, your attention to detail and desire for perfection make every mount I see from you a piece of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the dead mount. Amazing looking bird.

Tex did a dead mount on a Gadwall for my brother....I gotta steal that bugger from him. Although definitely not a conventional mount, I think they are probably my favorite.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, good job.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I wish you guys could have seen the damage and I mean damage the wings were in. Broken bones, both sides. Wing bones protruding through the skin (Lot's of sewing :shock: ) and the blood clots stains on the bird. I earned my $$$ on that mount and my client was very very happy with the results!!! When I talked to him last night, he felt kinda bad about the condition of the bird, but no worries. You haft to get them on the ground first, and hopefully when they fall...they hit something soft. :wink: 

Thanks everyone, and donttreadonme...Thanks for the comments!!! Much appreciated.

Oh John sent you a pm, and Tex, I've got one hell of a finish carpender doing my woodwork for me.

SD


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job Jeff!


----------

